# Slides for bookshelf



## vaeevictiss (Jun 20, 2013)

So ive been wanting to do a sliding bookshelf project for a while now. 

What im looking at doing is using it to conceal a closet. It will either be floor to ceiling length or just over the top of the door frame, i have not decided yet.

Im planning to just build it out of pine so it is not ridiculously heavy, but i imagine once loaded with books and trinkets it could potentially be a couple hundred pounds.

I figure at the top of the shelf, ill use a side mount drawer slider to keep it on a track against the wall, but im not sure how the bottom should be. The only two things i could think of were casters, or piano wheels. the downside to that would be that it would eventually leave tracks on the carpet from opening it.

The other option would be some type of heavy duty slider. the downside to this would be a track you would have to step over. Not a huge deal since i imagine they are relatively flat and you arent just running in and out of a closet.

this would make it much smoother and not leave tell tale signs on the carpet.


Im having a problem finding such a heavy duty slider, and i need a minimum of 30" of travel, preferably 32"


Anyone know of such a slider or even a better way to do this project?
It must be a slide as there is not enough clearance to have a door swinging out due to the shape of the closet and room, but i have plenty of room along the wall the closet is on now.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

You can get some long full extension drawer slides and use enough of them parallel to hold the weight without ever touching the floor with castors.
They make them as big as 36" and rated for 250 lbs.
www.tchweb.com › ... › 520 - Drawer Slides › 250 Lbs Drawer slides‎
If you want 32' OPENING you'll have to make at least 64" wide bookshelf so that ugly slides don't show when closet is concealed.
Do you have the room for that?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

vaeevictiss said:


> So ive been wanting to do a sliding bookshelf project for a while now.
> 
> What im looking at doing is using it to conceal a closet. It will either be floor to ceiling length or just over the top of the door frame, i have not decided yet.
> 
> ...


A drawer slide won't provide the action you would need. KV makes sheaves and track for sliding assemblies. I did a set of stacking sliding closet height bookcases for a kids room. I have the pictures, and I'll dig them up tomorrow and post them for you with an explanation of how to do it.


















.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I did an 90" tall 24' deep 18" wide pull out with 4 heavy duty full extension slides mounted all on one side.
The full extension ball-bearing slides lock in, rated for 250 X 4, 1,000 lbs.
The client wanted access from the side rather than from the front, which was the usual raised panel to match the kitchen.
Non perishable food, cans, etc. were stored in it, pretty heavy stuff.
It worked fine, but there is always a better way.
I was trying to hide all hardware, he said he didn't want track on the floor.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I checked my pictures and they didn't have a good view of how I did it. I'm thinking that a drawer slide used for that would be exposed when the cabinet gets extended.

Of the ones like that I've done, I use a floor plate with very short tracks for the floor. The edges can be chamfered to reduce the bulk look. Sheaves are used on the bottom, with the track spread apart to stabilize the depth of the cabinet. For the top, a simple guide is used with a header. The cabinet is very stable when moved, and the guides at the top are basically just to prevent a tip over. This is the same way I make rolling patient records cabinets for medical offices. But, at least doing it this way, the wall stays clear of visible hardware.




















.


----------



## vaeevictiss (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and warm welcome! 

I guess what i was trying to avoid was a track that you can see when it is closed obviously. That is why i wait was hoping some kind of drawer slide. 

Ill wait to see your pictures because I'm not too sure how else to do it haha.


----------



## vaeevictiss (Jun 20, 2013)

You must have replied just as i was 

If i had hard wood in there instead of carpet it would be a lot easier.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

vaeevictiss said:


> If i had hard wood in there instead of carpet it would be a lot easier.


It's not a high traffic area. Depending on how you make it, it could be decorative. You could do it without a floor plate if you could make a substantial header to hang the cabinet. They roll very well from a small trolley system.










 







.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hiding the slides is essential.
This is why I mentioned room for a 64" wide bookshelf for 32" opening.
If you use enough heavy duty slides I think they will work with no track on the floor, the heavy pull-out worked just fine?


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

Rocker sells a InvisiDoor Shelf kit to conceal a door way. It works on a pivot I be live. Would that work?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Im planning to just build it out of pine so it is not ridiculously heavy, but i imagine once loaded with books and trinkets it could potentially be a couple hundred pounds."

I think that you are way underestimating the total weight. Unless you are going to put very, very little on those shelves.

George


----------



## vaeevictiss (Jun 20, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> "Im planning to just build it out of pine so it is not ridiculously heavy, but i imagine once loaded with books and trinkets it could potentially be a couple hundred pounds."
> 
> I think that you are way underestimating the total weight. Unless you are going to put very, very little on those shelves.
> 
> George


Yea im planning to get enough to support 1k lbs. Hoping that should be sufficient.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> 
> A drawer slide won't provide the action you would need. KV makes sheaves and track for sliding assemblies. I did a set of stacking sliding closet height bookcases for a kids room. I have the pictures, and I'll dig them up tomorrow and post them for you with an explanation of how to do it.
> ...


Cman - do you by chance have a link for this hardware? I came up empty in my search.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually, I think I found them. http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catal...259423&gshop&gclid=CJ2a2NqqgbsCFZE7Mgod4nUAVg

Are these strong enough to support a bookshelf? I assume you'd want to run 2 or 3 right?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bofa said:


> Actually, I think I found them. http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catal...259423&gshop&gclid=CJ2a2NqqgbsCFZE7Mgod4nUAVg
> 
> Are these strong enough to support a bookshelf? I assume you'd want to run 2 or 3 right?


That's the right hardware.








 





 
.


----------

